# Problemas con mi monitor las letras estan borrosas



## Gama (Feb 25, 2006)

tengo problemas con mi monitor, pero es solo el nonitor, porque ya probe el cambio de monitor. segun me comentan que le regule en el monitor, pero no se si en la tarjeta general o flyback, o en la tarjeta de video, pero no se cual?


----------



## lalosoft (Feb 25, 2006)

Si tienes imagen borrosa (como fuera de foco) en el Flyback hay dos controles Screen y Focus este ultimo se ajusta la nitidez de la imagen. Pero cuidado por que este control no se corre solo, lo mas probable es que el triplificador (generalmente integrado dentro del mismo Flyback) este fallando de lo que te daras cuenta si al mover el focus la pantalla no presenta cambios en ese caso tendras que cambiar el flyback completo.

ATENCION: Toma todas las precauciones de seguridad ya que estaras en territorio de voltages muy altos (40Kv aprox).

1.- Coloca el monitor en un lugar comodo y donde nadie y nada te valla a distraer cuando estes con las manos al interior del monitor.
2.- Tus manos secas (sin transpiracion)
3.- Realiza el ajuste con una sola mano (la otra colocala en el bolsillo de tu pantalon asi no te distrairas pensando donde la tienes para no hacer tierra con alguna parte)

Por lo general cuando falla el tripificador hay fugas de alta tension que se manifiestan con un pequeño chillido el lado del Flayback y un ligero olor a ozono si ese es tu caso no intentes acercarte al control de  Focus o seras historia, si es asi solo te queda cambiar el flyback completo.


----------



## diegoja (Ago 6, 2009)

Hola, yo tengo el mismo problema, en que las letras se ven borrosas. El otro problema que tiene el monitor, y que no se que es, es que por ejemplo si golpeo (golpe suave, no?, jajajaj) el escritorio, la imagen del monitor parpedea, como que tiende a hacerce mas chica y vuelve a la normalidad, que podra ser?
Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 6, 2009)

diegoja dijo:
			
		

> Hola, yo tengo el mismo problema, en que las letras se ven borrosas.


Y por que tiene que ser el monitor? Por que no puede ser miopia?  



> El otro problema que tiene el monitor, y que no se que es, es que por ejemplo si golpeo (golpe suave, no?, jajajaj) el escritorio, la imagen del monitor parpedea, como que tiende a hacerce mas chica y vuelve a la normalidad, que podra ser?


Una soldadura quebrada --> Destapalo, buscala, soldala.


----------



## diegoja (Ago 6, 2009)

jajajajaj miopia no es porque uso otro monitor de las mismas caracteristicas y veo bien las letras, asi que supongo que debe ser problema del foco en el flyback.


----------



## adrianjmx (Ago 8, 2009)

Bueno yo tengo un problema tambien de monitor pero en el mioo no se ven las letras borrozas mas que pasan unas lineas horizontales por toda la pantalla, lo lleve a un tecnico pero me dijo q el flyback staba bien y normal pero lueo de un tiempo empeoro y px ahora pasan mas rapido y bueno hay un ruido dentro de este y ps moletas como que ver las linea como pasan mientras uno sta en plena sesion px marea!  bueno spero q me ayuiden mi monitor es un SAMSUNG 794v de 17"


----------



## leovm6355 (Sep 9, 2009)

ya checaste cambiando la frecuencia de barrido de 60 a 85 hrz esta en propiedades de pantalla,configuracion, opciones avanzadas, monitor, ahi te muestar la frecuencia de actualizacion de pantalla prueva con todas las opciones entre 60 y 85 hrz y alguna debe de sulucionar el problema sino cambia nada esque si es problema del monitor, en este caso le tienen que cambiar el mofset que es el que controla la frecuencia y si no coinciden por eso aparece esa linea


----------



## panama1974 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ami me paso lo msimo en varios monitores ctr , al encenderlo se veia borroso y al rato como a la hora se arreglaba porque el flyback se calentaba , ya el flyback estaba dando las ultimas de vida , lo que ise fue abrirle un huequito a la carcasa donde se ajusta el flyback y cuando veia que se iba poniendo borroso lo iba ajustando con un destornillador pequeñito  jejeje.


----------



## livestrong (Oct 1, 2009)

SALUDOS
La mayoria de fallas relacionadas a la imagen en los monitores, es muy parecida a la tv. Con resoldar los puntos debiles se resuelve. --Hay que resoldar la tarjeta de la pantalla -- y cuando hay problemas de lineas horizontales o verticales ya es problema del area de salida vertical y horizontal. muchas veces se resuelve con cambiar los capacitores.


----------

